# Computers Won't Connect to D-Link Router



## huecityboy (Aug 10, 2012)

Wireless problem.

Everything was working fine, and various computers, tablets, and even my smartphone, all hooked up to my router without any problems. Somehow, this week, first my Asus U56E wouldn't connect (before all this it was automatic), and then my Google chromebook wouldn't connect either. The Asus is my main computer. And the reason for writing. I just mention the chromebook because they both quit connecting at same time, pretty much. But still my old xp netbook connects, as does my new google nexus7 tablet. And my nexus one phone. All hook to wifi, with no problem.

I tried everything I could think of: This is a Dlink Dir615 router. Even set a new wireless network up, but it doesn't seem to connect. I ran the Windows Network Diagnostics, and it reset everything, and looked like it was fixing it, but no go. It said to investigate router or access point issues. I did what it said, and what has always worked with these problems. Turned off router for about 1/2 minute, then restarted it. Then did the same with the Cox motorola modem, *and* the router, but still, just doesn't want to connect. Wireless, that is...no problem with ethernet.

Finally pushed the little pin in in the back of router, and reset the router entirely. Set all up again. Same thing happens, it just doesn't seem to recognize these two computers. So just to be sure, I used my nexus one as a wifi point: and these computers hook up fine, so it seems to be something with the router. 
Thanks in advance for help: I'm out of ideas 

----
My ISP is Cox. Cable. Router D-Link Dir 615, latest firmware. Modem Cox issue Motorola Surfboard. Antivirus Microsoft Security Essentials, and Win7 Firewall (I tried with these two turned off, but still no).

I include the xirrus app's output...My wireless network on that app is 'phubai' and that is the one that won't connect. I had trouble bringing it up on Xirrus, too. It would only show when I would attempt to connnect, then it would disappear again.


*ipconfig /all*


C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : geffASUSpc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sd.cox.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 82-B9-A5-CD-B1-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sd.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-31-D2-0F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::78b7:8dbb:3944:c6c7%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 09, 2012 7:07:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 16, 2012 7:07:49 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::218:e7ff:feeb:2713%12
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-B9-A5-CD-B1-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{344B22BD-B1F2-4319-BC05-49C5C02729DB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:104c:2ce:bbf9:1fe0(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::104c:2ce:bbf9:1fe0%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AA204F20-886F-4FA6-9043-FA18248C646A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.sd.cox.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sd.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try removing the wireless security from the router as a test and see if that now connects 
also change to use wireless channel 1 and switch of the wide setting and use just the 20ghz


----------



## huecityboy (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello: Well, I went into D-link, and into manual wireless network setup, to turn off wireless security in the router, and I saw that the "Wifi protected setup" was on, and I thought, well, maybe you meant to turn *that* off. (I thought you probably meant the security mode, wpa, wep, etc... but anyway...) and that worked. Immediately this computer worked, and so did my chromebook.

I feel a bit like an idiot, but in any case it's working fine now, and I was thinking I had to buy a new router. Also, now when I run the xirrus app, my own network 'phubai' stays on, so I guess that was it...maybe I punched that button on the side or router, or something...

Either way, all is well, and thankyou for your help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know


----------

